# Strainer below Hotchkiss on the North Fork of the Gunnison



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

There is a dangerous strainer on the North Fork below the second bridge. The river is braided above the strainer, and word is that you can't see it until it's too late. Hotchkiss FD is assessing it.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

The Hotchkiss Fire Department checked out the situation and found no strainer in that location. I did hear from a person who rafted that section yesterday, and he said there are a number of strainers from Paonia to Pleasure Park, but that they all can be avoided if you keep a sharp eye out for them.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Paddled Paonia to Hotchkiss last Monday at 1500 and had no issues at all.We took out below second bridge at recommended take-out. But the waves before town will get huge at higher levels, some riverwide almost forming low head dams. Lateral waves are tricky, and swims in this section could be extremely nasty. Please be careful in the surfwaves cause at 2000 cfs they get big (8-10 ft.)


----------

